# De godin staat aan de voorzijde van het aangezicht van de god



## Khaemwaset

Ik heb de zin:
De godin staat aan de voorzijde van het aangezicht van de god
Wat is de beste Engelse vertaling
The goddess *stands *in front of the face of the god
or
The goddess *is depicted* in front of the face of the god


----------



## bibibiben

Beide vertalingen zijn te verdedigen, maar de eerste zin staat dichter bij het origineel en zal eerste keus zijn. Als in de Nederlandse zin _staat afgebeeld_ had gestaan, zou de tweede zin de voorkeur hebben genoten.

Er is overigens iets merkwaardigs aan de Nederlandse zin. Als X zich bevindt _aan de voorzijde van Y_ (in het Engels: _at the front of Y_), betekent dat X op de een of andere manier, al is het maar figuurlijk, verbonden is aan die voorzijde van Y. Dat kan hier niet het geval zijn. Bedoeld wordt slechts dat X geplaatst staat voor het aangezicht van Y. Dit lijkt dus op een gevalletje van mislukte duurdoenerij. Ontspoorde aankleding van een voorzetsel. Je kunt immers hiermee volstaan:

De godin staat voor het aangezicht van de god.

De vraag is ook nog waarom _voor het aangezicht van _hier staat_. _Gaat het om een kleine gestalte van een godin (of de door perspectiefwerking kleiner ogende gestalte) die vanwege haar positionering alleen het gezicht van de god afdekt en niet de rest van zijn lichaam? Of wordt er slechts bedoeld dat de godin oog in oog tegenover de god is geplaatst? Afhankelijk van wat er nu eigenlijk bedoeld wordt, zal ook de Engelse vertaling moeten worden aangepast.


----------



## Khaemwaset

Ik heb het over de beschrijving van de muren van een Egyptisch graf.
Op een muur staan verschillende personen afgebeeld.
In dit specifiek geval staat de godin afgebeeld voor de god.
Ik heb een *fout* gemaakt door te zeggen dat de godin aan de voorzijde *van het aangezicht* van de god staat.
De zin moet zijn: *de godin staat afgebeeld aan de voorzijde van de god*.
Mijn vraag is wat het *beste* is:
The goddess stands in front of the god.
of
The goddess is depicted in front of the god.  
Of zijn beide vertalingen goed?


----------



## bibibiben

Zullen we maar aannemen dat_ aan de voorzijde van_ evenmin bedoeld is? Het is simpelweg krom Nederlands.

Ik ga dus uit van deze zin:

*De godin staat afgebeeld voor de god.*

In het Engels:

*The goddess is depicted in front of the god.*

Mocht de godin oog in oog staan met die god, dan krijgen we:

*The goddess is depicted facing the god.*


----------



## Khaemwaset

Nu hebt u nog geen antwoord gegeven op mijn vraag *wat het beste is* of de 2 onderstaande zinnen *allebei goed* zijn.
The goddess *stands* in front of the god
of
The goddess *is depicted* in front of the god


----------



## Peterdg

Khaemwaset said:


> Nu hebt u nog geen antwoord gegeven op mijn vraag *wat het beste is*


Aangezien het om een afbeelding gaat, zou ik voor "depicted" gaan.


----------



## bibibiben

Both are possible. You've asked this question on the English forum as well. The people over there agreed that it all depends on the context. The main issue is now whether _in front of _or _facing _is the appropriate translation.


----------



## eno2

Aan de voorzijde staan van het aangezicht van de God is een zeer rare zinswending.  Een aangezicht heeft enkel een voorzijde. Of anders gezegd: de Godin kan niet aan de achterzijde van het gezicht van de God staan. Bovendien is aangezicht archaïsch.


----------

